# Hocking River



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone fishing the river yet? Any luck?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I went yesterday coupl of bites. But no fish the river was looking good thou


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I was planning on taking the Yak this weekend till I just looked at the forecast and saw thunderstorms Friday night.....

Oh well we need the rain. Guess Ill hold off a week.

On a side note this will be my first time on the Hocking with my Yak. Is there any easy access points to paddle up and fish down in the Hocking hills/Logan area? BIL lives in the area and I only get down that way about once a month or so. Just kinda looking for a starting point with easy river access or atleast semi easy.

Getting ready to use google to start my search.


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes there a few spots. 
There is a canoe launch, if you take the 93 exit go across the hocking river and it is the first left, a little gravel parking lot. If you go upstream alittle ways scotts creek comes into the hocking, that can the a good stop at times. When the hocking is high/muddy. scotts creek comes out of lake logan and normally has clearer water. 

There is aslo a canoe launch off of 664 after walmart. it is on the left before you get to the river. There is a water fall there, but is a sidewalk to help it get you below it. maybe 50yd walk. Also a decent spot to fish, not sure how far you can go down form there but the is a couple nice pools just below the falls.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Fishslims got you on the right track. That's a pretty good short float from 664 at the falls down to the canoe access off 93. I did it with my wife last year and we caught a nice mixed bag of smallies, rock bass, spotted bass, & crappie. 
I've also done one of the canoe livery floats (the one across from Walmart) that starts a little further up river and floats down to the falls. I caught a lot of smaller smallies that day but it was good fun. There's a couple of members that live right in that area. Hopefully they'll weigh in here. They've been very helpful to me getting started.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Monday I hammered crappies, bigest was right at 13", most fish were in the 9-10" range, and a bonus 17" smallie. Also fished last night, less success, barely got double digits on crappie and one small bonus smallie. This was all on a fly rod.


----------

